# named setup still "not listening on any interfaces"



## herrBeesch (Jul 19, 2012)

Dear Members,

I'm trying to setup an additional DNS-Server to resolve my devel-boxes on our network.

To do this, I tried to setup named:

```
[root@ /etc/namedb]# cat /etc/namedb/named.conf 
options {
        directory       "/etc/namedb/working";
        pid-file        "/var/run/named/pid";
        dump-file       "/var/dump/named_dump.db";
        statistics-file "/var/stats/named.stats";

        listen-on       { 128.100.0.254; 127.0.0.1; };

        disable-empty-zone "255.255.255.255.IN-ADDR.ARPA";
        disable-empty-zone "0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";
        disable-empty-zone "1.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.IP6.ARPA";

        include "/etc/namedb/auto_forward.conf";

        // query-source address * port NNNNN;
};

zone "ibetzold.lokal" {
        allow-query { any; };
        type master; 
        file "/etc/namedb/master/ibetzold.lokal.master";
};

zone "0.100.128.in-addr.arpa." { 
        allow-query { any; };
        type master;
        file "/etc/namedb/master/0.100.128.in-addr.arpa.master";
};

zone "localhost"        { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/localhost-forward.db"; };
zone "127.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/localhost-reverse.db"; };
zone "255.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/empty.db"; };

zone "0.ip6.arpa"       { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/localhost-reverse.db"; };

zone "0.in-addr.arpa"   { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/empty.db"; };

// Private Use Networks (RFCs 1918, 5735 and 6303)
zone "10.in-addr.arpa"     { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/empty.db"; };
zone "128.in-addr.arpa"    { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/empty.db"; };
zone "168.192.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/empty.db"; };
zone "254.169.in-addr.arpa" { type master; file "/etc/namedb/master/empty.db"; };
```


```
[root@ /etc/namedb]# cat /etc/namedb/master/ibetzold.lokal.master
$TTL 3600  
ibetzold.lokal.    IN      SOA  beshost.ibetzold.lokal. dc4.ibetzold.lokal (
                                2006051501
                                10800
                                3600
                                604800
                                300 
                        )

                IN      NS      beshost.ibetzold.lokal.
                IN      A       128.100.0.1

localhost       IN      A       127.0.0.1
riak1           IN      A       128.100.0.249
beshost         IN      A       128.100.0.254
```


```
[root@ /etc/namedb]# cat /etc/namedb/master/0.100.128.in-addr.arpa.master 
$TTL 3600  
0.100.128.in-addr.arpa.    IN      SOA  beshost.ibetzold.lokal. dc4.ibetzold.lokal (
                                2006051501
                                10800
                                3600
                                604800
                                300 
                        )

                IN      NS      beshost.ibetzold.lokal.
                IN      A       128.100.0.1

localhost       IN      A       127.0.0.1
riak1           IN      A       128.100.0.249
beshost         IN      A       128.100.0.254
```

after the startup 

```
/etc/rc.d/named onestart
```

I can see 


```
[root@ /etc/namedb]# netstat -an -f inet
Active Internet connections (including servers)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address          Foreign Address        (state)
tcp4       0      0 127.0.0.1.953          *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 *.5900                 *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 128.100.0.254.22       128.100.0.137.60937    ESTABLISHED
tcp4       0      0 128.100.0.249.25       *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 128.100.0.249.22       *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 127.0.0.1.25           *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 128.100.0.254.22       *.*                    LISTEN
tcp4       0      0 127.0.0.1.5432         *.*                    LISTEN
udp4       0      0 *.161                  *.*                    
udp4       0      0 *.*                    *.*                    
udp4       0      0 127.0.0.1.26760        127.0.0.1.162          
udp4       0      0 128.100.0.249.514      *.*                    
udp4       0      0 *.514                  *.*
```

no running dns 

the error in var log messages says

```
[root@ /etc/namedb]#  cat /var/log/messages | grep named
Jul 19 14:00:05  named[4421]: not listening on any interfaces
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4421]: stopping command channel on 127.0.0.1#953
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4421]: stopping command channel on ::1#953
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4421]: exiting
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4723]: starting BIND 9.8.1-P1 -t /var/named -u bind
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4723]: built with '--prefix=/usr' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--enable-threads' '--enable-getifaddrs' '--disable-linux-caps' '--with-openssl=/usr' '--with-randomdev=/dev/random' '--without-idn' '--without-libxml2'
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4723]: not listening on any interfaces
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4723]: command channel listening on 127.0.0.1#953
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4723]: command channel listening on ::1#953
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4723]: managed-keys-zone ./IN: loading from master file managed-keys.bind failed: file not found
Jul 19 14:28:43  named[4723]: running
[root@ /etc/namedb]#
```

"not listening on any interfaces"

and I really have no idea, what I forgot to configure.

I would be very glad, if someone could help me with this.

Thanks


----------



## chatwizrd (Jul 19, 2012)

My guess is it is not starting up all the way. I found this it may help.

http://scratching.psybermonkey.net/2011/01/bind-error-loading-from-master-file.html


----------

